# First build



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Well here goes nothing!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What are the woods? Looks good so far. 
Specs? Have you decided on the electronics yet?

Keep us posted on the build please.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2017)

I like how the grain follows the headstock shape.
I'll be watching this one.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

The wood is mahogany for the body and pau ferro neck. It's going to be a very heavy strat.
Unsure for the electronics. I have some strat pickups already but I think I may do hss pick ups and I will need a humbucker. It's going to be a slow build likely as my time with the equipment and the help is limited.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That's a heck of a good start. Your attention to grain is great! I will be following this one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2017)

I just noticed, are you doing a Jimi tribute (reverse headstock)?

I assembled one for a friend. He loves it.
(he chose the colour)


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I haven't decided. I think Im going to do a reverse headstock. I was thinking about changing the headstock a bit, but I don't want to get rid of the awesome look of the grain that is there.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

If there was ever a reason to go reverse headstock - the grain in that neck is the reason. It's gotta be. Nice find.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

So unfortunately we planed the neck a bit too thin so I have to do a fretboard. Luckily I found a good looking piece of rosewood.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dude this is good stuff.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks man. We will see what happens. The fretwire and truss rod should be here by end of the week so that should be an interesting day.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I am a bit ahead of myself but I'm thinking dark stain on the body with white pearloid pick guard and gold hardware. Opinions ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

RBlakeney said:


> I am a bit ahead of myself but I'm thinking dark stain on the body with white pearloid pick guard and gold hardware. Opinions ?


Those are good contrasting colours. Gold against a dark background always looks great.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Have some stuff to start finishing the neck this weekend hopefully


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking forward to the results!

Nathan


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't have a picture of mine yet but here is my buddy's and his is basically the same.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

And we got some more done today.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

got some of the fret edges file filed down this morning.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Got some more done today!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Checking to see if anything lines up

It does!


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

looking good! must be time to go out for a lobster roll


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Got some stain on it today.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Starting to come together. I wish there was an instant dry clear coat so I could get it together!

Big thanks to sulphur for the humbucker and to chitmo for meeting me to get it to me.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Over the last few days I got some satin clear coat on it and got it together. Still some finishing work to do but starting to look and sound like a guitar .


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I figured I would repost some pictures since photobucket ruined everyone's fun


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

I remember this puppy.
Looking good.
Personally, I'd have gone for a gold HB cover to match the hardware.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks great! Thank you for sharing


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Looking good.
> Personally, I'd have gone for a gold HB cover to match the hardware.


CONGRATS! 
It does look very impressive and professionally built. The neck is especially stunning.

As @laristotle mentioned, I would also change the cover on the humbucker to gold.


How does the neck feel to you? 

Are you pleased with the tone(s) you can get from it?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I remember this puppy.
> Looking good.
> Personally, I'd have gone for a gold HB cover to match the hardware.


I was lucky enough to get a pickup from a member on here. I will likely change the pickup cover to gold to match but now that it is together and playable I am in less of a rush.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

greco said:


> CONGRATS!
> It does look very impressive and professionally built. The neck is especially stunning.
> 
> As @laristotle mentioned, I would also change the cover on the humbucker to gold.
> ...


The neck is very big like a u shape. I may shave it down still but I am kind of liking it. 
I am really happy with the tone. 
Compared to my classic vibe that I installed fishman fluences on it is much warmer and it has huge sustain.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> The neck is very big like a u shape. I may shave it down still but I am kind of liking it.


I totally forgot that you can easily shape the neck exactly to your preferences....DOH!

You have the skills, knowledge and tools.

Great that the tone is to your liking. 
A wonderful "discovery", I'm sure.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

greco said:


> I totally forgot that you can easily shape the neck exactly to your preferences....DOH!
> 
> You have the skills, knowledge and tools.
> 
> ...


Honestly I was happy that it resembles a guitar in both looks and sound


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> ....I was happy that it resembles a guitar....


Good one! ...LOL


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> The neck is very big like a u shape. I may shave it down still but I am kind of liking it.
> I am really happy with the tone.
> Compared to my classic vibe that I installed fishman fluences on it is much warmer and it has huge sustain.


Try to use it as is. Note - you can easily "slim" it down, but you can never "fattened" it up 

Also note that according to some builders, the sustain and the tone itself is influenced by the neck.

Great work and it looks beautiful


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

bigboki said:


> Try to use it as is. Note - you can easily "slim" it down, but you can never "fattened" it up
> 
> Also note that according to some builders, the sustain and the tone itself is influenced by the neck.
> 
> Great work and it looks beautiful


I likely won't change it. I have enough guitars that I can stand to have one with a big fat neck


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Guitar Smitar.....that's one sweet pair of socks you have going on there!



Fantastic job on the Guitar!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dorian2 said:


> Guitar Smitar.....that's one sweet pair of socks you have going on there!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic job on the Guitar!


I had to go find the picture to see what socks i had on. 
After building guitars maybe ill have to try building socks. haha


----------

